# CFL for a High Tech!! Will it work??



## bluelife (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Friends , im setting up a 2 feet long 15 inch high planted tank , its goin to be kind of high tech since im using a pressurized Co2 system . I am planning to grow the following plants..

Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Rotala macrandra 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Hydrocotyle tripartita 
Eleocharis parvula 
Staurogyne repens

I always don't seem to get the lighting right , hence would need some serious advice form u experts out there . 

Planning to use -

5 x OSRAM DULUX PRO MICRO TWIST CFL's (23 watt,6500K) under a DIY suspended hood. 

http://www.osram.com/osram_com/prod...lux-pro/osram-dulux-pro-micro-twist/index.jsp

Would it work with good results ??? 

Please help me :help::help:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bluelife said:


> Hey Friends , im setting up a 2 feet long 15 inch high planted tank , its goin to be kind of high tech since im using a pressurized Co2 system . I am planning to grow the following plants..
> 
> Hemianthus micranthemoides
> Rotala macrandra
> ...


Why that particular type of bulb? 
Twists are a bit "inefficient" due to geometry..


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I would think as long as the reflector is decent you should be fine. I use 3 brooder lamps over a 20long but its low tech. The nice thing is you can easily change out (within rated wattage) the lamps for more or less light.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Lots of people use those sucessfully on the smaller tanks. They usually end up using the 13W to keep down the algae. But going for high tech and using CO2, the 23W
would be good. Most of what you listed is low/med light anyway.
The Macrandra for example may not get as bright of red/w those type lights as it's
likely not to be as high as some have their light. Spray painting the inside of the reflector with high gloss white paint may increase it some if aluminium is the "color" of it. This may interest you. The Home Depot Heavy Duty clamp on light cost $9 and
some take off the clamp, paint the outside black and hang it by the cord from a bookshelf bracket over the tank.
Check the chart on this because you ay want to get a 13W bulb also just in case.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368
The CFL chart on there says you will have 150 PAR @ 15" with a 23W bulb.


----------



## bluelife (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the valuable inputs friends , im thinking of moving a step higher and using T5 Ho's - OSRAM LUMILUX T5 HO - 4 x 24 watts with 6500 K .. I bet this should do the trick .. correct me if im wrong please


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You'll definitely have much more light to work with at substrate level with T5HOs verus spiral CFLs. That chart that Raymond linked is not accurate for spiral bulbs.

Another benefit that I think may be important depending on where in India you're located (climate) is that T5HOs will distribute heat a LOT better than CFLs- so your tank won't heat up nearly as badly during the summer.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It will work, it will work great. LED will work too if you want to go for a newer technology. 

Here my tank with two household CFL, 23w 6500K bulbs. 









You can't go wrong with either one, they both look great. 
CFL








=======
LED


----------



## bluelife (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks "FlyingHellFish" & your tanks are awesome !!! I was so confused about the lighting and now im confident that I can use T5Ho's or CFL's . One more question , when you speak about LED's , what LED's are you using on your tanks and will the below work ?

http://www.makemyhobby.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=221_134&products_id=2521

This is the only one available in india.


----------



## bpizzuto (Apr 22, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> It will work, it will work great. LED will work too if you want to go for a newer technology.
> 
> Here my tank with two household CFL, 23w 6500K bulbs.
> 
> ...



The picture showing the difference from CFL and LED has sold me on using Fluorescent for my next tank. I was on the fence on which one to use. I agree both look great, but I want the greener low carpet like that.


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

You do realize that's 2 different plants right? CFL is HC Cuba and LED is Glosso.



bpizzuto said:


> The picture showing the difference from CFL and LED has sold me on using Fluorescent for my next tank. I was on the fence on which one to use. I agree both look great, but I want the greener low carpet like that.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's the post for Spiral bulbs that might be of interest: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=837592&postcount=21


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

bluelife said:


> Thanks "FlyingHellFish" & your tanks are awesome !!! I was so confused about the lighting and now im confident that I can use T5Ho's or CFL's . One more question , when you speak about LED's , what LED's are you using on your tanks and will the below work ?
> 
> http://www.makemyhobby.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=221_134&products_id=2521
> 
> This is the only one available in india.


That LED is definitely not strong enough. There's only a few that are affordable and strong enough for plant growth, like finnex ray2 etc. CFL's are doable ,but T5HO's are better. I use a 27w CFL on a 7g tank and it works great for med light.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

BeamsWork makes great and affordable led fixtures. I run 2 on my 40b and just ordered a 30" for my 20 long ($50!) to replace 3 cfl brooder lamps. Only replacing as my wife doesn't care for the look. The CFLs have been growing my anubias, a chain sword of some sort, dwarf hair grass, and Java moss...oh and frogbit lol. I'm using the .5watt models but there are also 1watt and 3watt.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys realize the OP is in India, right? Shipping on those would probably be a little much. :icon_wink


----------



## bluelife (Mar 3, 2014)

*Got it finallyyyy!!!!*

Hey folks ,

First of all I would like to thank everyone who has been throwing in their valuable inputs.

After a long search across many LFS I finally managed to get what it wanted to light up my 2 feet hi-tech tank...yes!! 

Sun Sun T5 HO - 2 feet - 4 x 24 watt , 1000 K


I am planning to replace 2 of the tubes with Osram 24 watt 6500 K . Will post pics of the light fixture soon !!:thumbsup:


----------



## bluelife (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is a quick update , I got the JL 800 that is shown in the below link and it cost me around 63 U.S Dollars!!

http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/product/html/?1342.html

 Thanks


----------

